# Destin pompano fishing



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys I am out here surf fishing in destin, so far I got 6 catfish and they r keep biting. The water as you see from the pictures , rough and muddy. Don't waists no time as it right now get some rest , good days r about to come. I got a picture would like to share with my beach cart that I just built, opinions are welcomed. Thanks until next time " catch them up"


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Muddy = catfish..... Hang with em and try to find some cleaner water.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Nice cart, my question? Where did you get the tires?


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

And the handle......


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

nice cart. How did you attach the wheels and axel to the cooler. It looks good and I am sure it gets the job done. I will look for it tomorrow while I am out trying to get some pompano.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like he scavenged it off a standard large rolling suitcase, good job.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

The handle is been taken off from an old luggage, the wheels are 11.8" low pressure polyurethane ordered from beachcartusa.com . I modified the axle due to size differences ( cooler fit 5/16" and the wheels fit 1/2"). It works perfect for my needs, I used to use Barbie trike wheels from fisher price , to small won't roll in the sand.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Whewww... 60.00 a piece for the wheels? Guess that is a savings, but was looking for something CHEAP...


----------

